# Awesome Altima snow video...a MUST watch!!



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Well since it snowed for the first time of the season, had to take the alty out! Went out with my friends (wrx and z28) and had a good time. Then I spent the rest of the day editing, and here's the turnout....let me know what you think!!!

http://users3.ev1.net/~testing/snowdaylq.wmv


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

great video...... i want AWD now....lol


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Nice video Dave, next time put trays under your back tires, it works good 

Hey what software did you use to make that video, the software that came with my camera kinda sucks.
-Thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I use Adobe Premiere. Someboyd else on thirdgen.org said to use trays too. Will try it some time


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, I have a whole drawer in the garage filled with them from In'N'Out

Ill try Adobie Premiere again, it was a little complicated so I gave up, thanx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

New host, new link:

http://users3.ev1.net/~testing/snowdaylq.wmv


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

premiere is an awesome program and simple to use!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *premiere is an awesome program and simple to use! *


Simple to use if you know how to use it!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

u figured it out


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Well since it snowed for the first time of the season, had to take the alty out! Went out with my friends (wrx and z28) and had a good time. Then I spent the rest of the day editing, and here's the turnout....let me know what you think!!!
> 
> http://users3.ev1.net/~testing/snowdaylq.wmv *


I enjoyed the snow video. The Alty was hanging up with those OEM Bridgestone tires like mine was doing. I now have ugly Steel rims and winter treads. It will go almost anywhere now though........

Again good job but were is the Bikini Girls?


----------

